# big big problem



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

hey room i keep alot of snakes and have done for many years and unfortunately for me i chose to buy a house in a complex which hapens to be full of old people i just had an old wish i could swear lady complain to the body corp comitte saying im keeping snakes thats shes scared to death and fears for her life what a load of bs now i have been told i have to meet with them on monday and have to have a damn good case backing up my story on why i keep snakes otherwise i have to get rid of the lot in a matter of weeks otherwise they will come and remove them personally and god knows what they will do with them i dont wana sell them as i love them all so much i am totally heartbroken what do i do so just in case worse come to worse i want them all to go to great homes i live on the gold coast so im just saying now i have a list of the fallowing
yearling pair of bredli
yearling pair of diamonds
yearling pair of coastals
breeding pair of diamonds
breeding pair of olives 
breeding pair of spotteds
one 2 year old m tully jungle
one 3 yr old feamale diamond

please contact me on 0420969967 as i have all the details if u are interested i dont have pics on here unfortunately i will find out monday morning if i can keep my babies or not


----------



## cris (Apr 28, 2007)

Complain to the body corp that the stupid old hag is ugly and your scared of her 
Personally i would seek legal advice if i was in your position. Apart from that just explain how they are much safer than dogs and that they cant escape etc. and that they cant legally remove them as they are protected animals and they arnt authorized to move them.


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah thanks cris i gotta meet with them on monday but im guna give it all i got


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 28, 2007)

tell us how u go on monday...


----------



## falconboy (Apr 28, 2007)

You said you chose to 'buy' the place? If so, and you own your property, and if there are no rules against pets in the complex, and you are fully licenced for the animals you keep, then I'd be telling them to stick it where the sun don't shine and to go their hardest!!! They can't do a damn thing.

It would be different if you rented and had them without landlord approval, or pets weren't allowed in the complex though.


----------



## Julie-anne (Apr 28, 2007)

Is it in your contract / lease that you cannot have pets? if so, then i don't think there is much you can do about it. Perhaps you could put locks on all of the enclosures to show that it is unlikely they will getting out and attacking the old lady (as if they would anyway ) or offering to install some extra locks on the door to your hep room (they might find it hard to resist when your offering to install something for free on their property)

If there is nothing stated about pets in your contract then you should be ok. Goodluck!


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah mate i own the house out right thats what i think too but aparantly they can do whatever they want as they have full control over the grounds i have been year almost 2 years and just cause some stupid old bitch complains this has happend im not going down with out a damn good fight


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

juli anne ts states u can only keep one domestic animal as in cat or dog snakes do not fall under domestic as dont fish mice etc


----------



## Saz (Apr 28, 2007)

The certainly cannot legally enter your property and remove your animals without your permission, without a herp licence, and without a permit!

On top of that the animals you keep are completely harmless, and do not pose a threat to you or your neighbours.

The only issue you have is if the body corporate have stimulated no pets are to be kept in the complex.

Quite simply, tell them that unless they have a valid reason to have the animals removed (and the next door neighbour having a fear of snakes is not good enough) you will not give them permission to remove the animals from your residence and if they enter your residence and steal your animals, you will prosecute them to the full extent of the law.

Take a herp friend with you, don't go on your own, always helps to have backup.

:0)


----------



## stokedapollo (Apr 28, 2007)

its the same as some new housing estates unless it says in your "contract" wen you brought the house/property then as long as you are not breaking any laws or health regulations then they cant really do any thing. it would be like me turning up and saying oh g i dont like your bird ill complain and you can get rid of it
if you are not in the wrong in any way i would put my foot down
on the other hand if it states in your contract etc wat you can and cant do in regard to pets or animals then you may b stuck

good luck


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks saz yeah it states on the contract u are only allowed one domestic pet as in cat or dog nothing about anything else i own they house totally and have been her almost 2 years never any problems until now


----------



## stokedapollo (Apr 28, 2007)

oh yeah mayb i might complain to the council and stop there workers from using ladders cause im supperstitious and i might walk under one


----------



## WeLovePythons (Apr 28, 2007)

Since herps are not considered as domesticated the number of animals is irrelivant. Does it have anything listed in your covenant stating none domesticated animals can't be kept? If not then they can not do a thing. Also check the expiry date on the covenant as all building and Occupiers covenants have end dates on them. Typically they are drafted to cover a ten year period and are valid including transfer of titles.


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

exactly mate maybe u shold just complain about the babys crying or the cars going past


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

nah all it says is u may keep only one domestic animal ie cat or dog and thats it litterally


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 28, 2007)

that is soo sad  does she own any pets? if so, complain back c how she likes it.. if not, lets hope for the best  keep us posted.


----------



## COOP (Apr 28, 2007)

pics of diamond yearling pair. Please pm me


----------



## Saz (Apr 28, 2007)

It probably won't be a pleasant meeting, but they really can't do anything legally, unless there's a clause in there somewhere specifically aimed at reptiles LMAO! Take a friend, they can help you keep calm, always helps LOL!

If they won't let up, advise them that you have absolutely no intention of selling your pets, and that you will advise the police and your state herp authority if they remove them without your permission. That adds up to breaking and entering, stealing, being in possession of and moving protected wildlife without a licence and a permit. 

They will no doubt try and bluff you by taking the hard approach, once you let them know they they are going to have to get a court order to have the animals removed, they will back off. 

If they quote any babble from the contract at you, advise them that you do not agree with their interpretation of the clause and you will seek a professional and independent opinion.

Good luck, nothing like a righteous fight to get the adrenaline up LOL!


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks alot saz u sound like u have been through this your self feel free to call me if u like open to any advice 0420969967


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 28, 2007)

slither said:


> thanks alot saz u sound like u have been through this your self feel free to call me if u like open to any advice 0420969967


 
not 2 b a big poo, but isnt it dangerous 2 put your mob number on the net?? just wondering.. coz aussie pythn snkes comes up when you search stuff on google and any one can access it.. JMO dont want anyone hurt is all


----------



## COOP (Apr 28, 2007)

Mate, i live in a strata run complex down here, and they only really have power if you are a tenant, Because you are an owner, i dont think they can legally do anything, unless it specifically states reptiles. Saz knows what she is talking about and if the laws are the same in QLD as they are in NSW, i reckon you will be ok. Keep this thread posted with updates. Thanks


----------



## Saz (Apr 28, 2007)

Actually I haven't, I'm very lucky as we rent and our rental agency loves us, despite the reptiles LMAO!! 

Don't forget to let them know that YOU are the victim in the situation, they are discriminating against you, when in actual fact your animals cannot cause any damage to the building, grounds or habitants, unlike cats and dogs.

Grrrrrr....flipping snake haters. Gets my blood boiling, I get sick of hearing "Give me a shovel and I'll sort it out for you". I'm slowly converting everyone I know. Some take longer than others.


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah probably shouldnd post my number lol nt really thinkin at the moment


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah definately if only they would take the time to come and see that they arent horrible monsters like most people think they are intelligent beautiful animals but they have this immage in there head an they are rich they couldnt care less about somones feelings etc


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 28, 2007)

i saw in this doco that more ppl are going to be scared of snakes more than sharks and spidrs. i dont get it?? sharks can tear a man in half but all a snake can do is try to bite IF you go too close. IMO its always the persons fault in most cases with vens. and even so, only a small percentage of the worlds snakes are even vens!! i hate the "shovel" thing aswell. ppl laugh about it, its just soo wrong. its ppl fault.


----------



## COOP (Apr 28, 2007)

You got plenty of support on here bud. Good luck


----------



## WeLovePythons (Apr 28, 2007)

well in legal terms that is what is known as a loop hole. Tell them that if they like you will gladly assist them by holding their ass cheeks apart while they go jam the heads up them lol


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

heheh lol all you guys are great i tell you what somones guna be getting murderd hahah lol take my snakes i will kill em or feed am to my snakes one of the two lol


----------



## frankc (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree with Saz,definitely take an independant party with you just as a witness to what is said and it also gives you a bit moreconfidence with someone there with you.They will throw alot of legal stuff at you to bluff you so just stick to your guns,tell them they are harmless,you are licenced,like someone said before offer an extra lock on your herp door,take the body corp to play with your snakes,basic comprimise,but don't get rid of any of your snakes,shoe them that you tried to get a peaceful solution and if they keep pushing,tell them you will seek legal advice before going any further. If you go off at them(even though they probably deserve it) it will make the situation worse. people need to learn that snakes aren't evil,Whinging old ladies are.........
That is just my opinion.Good luck


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks frankc im guna hit him with everything i can dont u worry about that but honestly from what ive been told al ready its not lookin to grat anyways im off for tonight u all have been great help thank you so much and i will start up a new thread as soon as the outcome is resolved


----------



## Parko (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't believe you'd be willing to sell your reptiles off and submit to the enemy so easilly! If it states that '' you may keep only one domestic animal'' in those exact words you can argue that you don't keep any domestic animals and you'd like to see where it says you are not allowed undomesticated animals. Why somebody would buy a house that people can legally enter without your permission i don't know! I'd certainly be changing the locks and letting them know you will prosecute them if they touch your property. I'd also be selling your part in that fascist little commune you've entered rather than selling my reptiles. Toughen up buddy! Oh yeah and good luck hope it goes well for you.


----------



## slither (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah parko dont get me wrong mate im not guna let it go im guna do everyhting i can trust me on that i will take it as far as i can dont u worry cheers mate


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 28, 2007)

You can just say...This is my house and if she doesnt like them she can piss off.


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 28, 2007)

as well as taking a friend take a tape recorder or equivilant and record the whole thing. just make sure you ask permission to record all conversation. it may be handy for future reference. cheers. 

whinging old b.
maybe you could tell them that they are not pets and you are doing a phd in herptology or just tell them to go and get well and truly.
but seriously i think a passive approach would be best.


----------



## snake6p (Apr 28, 2007)

knock on her door when she opens throw ya biggest snake on her
she will probably have a heart attck then pick it up and go home.
if she dont have a heart attack tell her to change her mind or you will throw the rest of them on her.

or find some one to keep them 4 you while you move.


----------



## cris (Apr 28, 2007)

Some rubber snakes could be quite funny if well placed  IMO the black ones work best.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 28, 2007)

lol i scared my dad wit a fake spider once i stuck it to the wall wit blutak he almost had a heart attack! (not reli) but i almost did killing myself laughing at his face when i pulled it off the wall. but then i got banned from fake "scary" animals lol. (you should c his face now that im getting a real snake in june muhahaha :twisted: ) you could do the same idea wit rubber snakes  that would b funni good idea cris lol


----------



## fly2high (Apr 28, 2007)

i've been there myself few years ago. i used to leave in a unit. we had 2 cats, 1 dog and few birds, fish tanks and more. 
its was our place which we've bought. body corporate did send us a letter saying that we have animals that we are not allowed to keep and they must be removed wtihin two weeks or else.
very similar to your situation after a complaint from a pensioner in our block of units.
i went out the next day and saw my solicitor, money well spend. after getting all the right answers from my solicitor i only made one phone call to body corporate and had no more troubles at all and got to keep everything we had till we moved 5 years later.

as far as i remember if its in a fishtanks or similar it has nothing to do with body corporate at all and they have nothing to say if you are allowed or not to keep them. 
laws might be different in other states though.

i can't see how they can remove anything from your place without a court order. all it is is a scare tactics and many people fall for it.

my advise would be to go and get a legal advise as i did. you'll know where you stand and what to tell them or your solicitor could join you in that meating with body corporate.
belive me money well spend.

goodluck it will all work out at the end.


----------



## richboy89 (Apr 28, 2007)

the old lady will prob be dead soon so i dont see why it matters lol


----------



## jham66 (Apr 28, 2007)

Develop a pathological fear of old hags (Hagophobia), perhaps they will have to put her down....


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Apr 28, 2007)

Slither,
It's crap like this that really strikes a chord in me. I read about crap like this all the time over here in the states, and I wish you the best of luck.

If I were you, I would FIGHT this thing until the end. Like others have already posted, dogs by far, cause more problems than snakes do when kept as pets. (i.e. pit bulls turning on people, mauling kids, etc. here in the states, anyway)

The thing is, whenever (rarely) something does go wrong with say a large constrictor, the media goes nuts with it because it's interesting and DOESN'T happen very often.

So, as a result, people like us who truly LOVE these animals suffer because of ignorance and completely whacked people like your old lady over there.

Sounds to me like since she's the one with the fear of snakes, which is TOTALLY baseless (especially with what you listed as your collection), she needs to go get some counseling and leave you and yours alone.

Sorry for the rant, but people like this absolutely infuriate me! People REALLY need to learn to mind their own business, and not impose restrictions on others because of some stupid fear they have...

Please let us know how this all turns out.

//Todd


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck with them on monday, keep a level head and make sure you know your facts. Don't say anything else. Body corp can't touch you or your property. They own the land and the building exterior not the interior of the units.


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 28, 2007)

fly2high said:


> as far as i remember if its in a fishtanks or similar it has nothing to do with body corporate at all and they have nothing to say if you are allowed or not to keep them.
> laws might be different in other states though..



I have been told more aless the same as in that the only animals you can keep in a place that says no animals is reptiles


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 28, 2007)

*SLITHER THEIR IS NO LIMIT TO HOW MANY SNAKES YOU CAN OWN IN QUEENSLAND THAY are not pets insuch thay are not elapeds so she need education on her fears you own your unit it also could be discrimation it happen out at nerang 3 yrs ago and it was in the paper the news curent affairs show ch 9 about guy with so many snakes in his house and breeding rats as much as every one winged about him nothing the gold city counical could do the epa can back you up becayse it,s stated that their,s no limit and couical don,t have a limit mate you have to stand up and fight this one you can,t be passive you own your unit at the end of the day thay can @/c/ o'f spring it on monday thay want to get you not reddy and pre empit on you a full strike it,s a scare tatic i think thay know this all ready and just want you to freek out and move ring the acutent affair chan 9 chan 7 bullitin local news but when you talk to them let them know the diffrence between pythons and elapids to take the stink out off opinian this huge and efects all of us i would be contating news outlets in the morring and every one can email the media which you contacked with and surport you numbers win snakes are not domestic you have lic under queensland law you are on soild ground give me a message i send you my ph number if you want to talk surport as you will have a army with you keep your cool and let them go with emotion carm and cool win,s the day*


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 29, 2007)

*after monday say thanks now i,m getting a small dog as my one animal, like a smalll bakking one then you can play all the games and you find theirs not much thay can do even with a dog remember the movie the CASTLE IT,S YOUR KINGDOM WHERE THE OUTSIDE WORLD STAYS AT THE FROUNT DOOR same with minor problems*


----------



## kabuto (Apr 29, 2007)

slither you could always tell the body corp that you dont have any ,they cant come into your house as they have only power over common ground.Anyhow even if they send you a letter just ignore it as my mother inlaw has been doing for the last 8years.Remember a lot of body corp rules are just that rules and not the law.They rely a lot on bluf.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 29, 2007)

In both nsw and qld they are not considered pets, and as long as they are in an escape proof container they cannot do anything.

I recently told my real estate i had them, it was out of necessity as they kept wanting to have walk throughs as my place is for sale. I told them i need sufficient notice and they asked why. I told them I have snakes and there is nothing you can do about it as they are not pets, she agreed with me but i still put it to them as you really aren't going to sell a place that has snakes visible.


----------



## Adam (Apr 29, 2007)

As per our phone conversation earlier today, just give me a ring if you need ANYTHING, I can help in anyway you want mate, just gotta ring me. Fight this and fight it hard, I'll be there helping all the way mate, gimme a call whenever.


----------



## jeramie85 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope all goes well for you

i cant be of much help but ill say this

keep to the facts dont go off on tangents and keep calm dont get angry make sure what you say is correct and cannot be used against you


----------



## Meechee (Apr 29, 2007)

Slither,
I am a Body Corporate Manager, if you like you could send me a copy of the relevant by-laws, and I can help you blow holes in their argument. I am fairly confident from what you have written here, they do not have a leg to stand on


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Adam said:


> As per our phone conversation earlier today, just give me a ring if you need ANYTHING, I can help in anyway you want mate, just gotta ring me. Fight this and fight it hard, I'll be there helping all the way mate, gimme a call whenever.



take adam with you.... that would be enought to scare them! lol sorry adam! hehehe


----------



## slim6y (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey slither, 

I am mostly writing here so I can 'subscribe' to this thread to watch what happens. Very interesting situation. 

My law only extends to environmental law - and does not cover pets. But by the sounds of things, people have made some excellent suggestions. 

1) Don't go in alone. The body corperate will have a legal advisor with them, so you need at least a witness or someone who can give you direction.

2) There are community law centres that are able to help if your financially unable, they won't provide you a lawyer, but they will provide free, and usually effective advice.

3) Take with you your license and explain no one can remove these snakes without consent from yourself and also your EPA (what ever it is called your way). Unless of course they're being mistreated.

4) Lawyers love statistics  So take statistics on dog bites vs snake bites. Hehe... Put it all on paper and show the links. Use Australian statistics and make sure the snake bites are due to vens - and none of yours are vens. Show stats of enclosed and housed snakes in australia and how many have killed people or even attacked people (other than their owners!)

Mate, all the best of luck.. I will be waiting with baited anticipation....


----------



## koubee (Apr 29, 2007)

I was told a few years ago that a reptile isn't classed as a pet, they are classed as a possession, just like your TV, DVD player etc is.
Best of luck with this, I hate old people with nothing better to do than winge about other peoples lives.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 29, 2007)

your right, how can they be a pet, you dont actually "own" them


----------



## Lene (Apr 29, 2007)

what a horrid situation. i remember when applying for a rental i had to write this 2 page letter explaining that my snakes were a risk free pet, they didnt smell, couldnt escape, didnt make noise all that, and still the landlord said no way. its just ignorance.
but i think a valid reason you could have in your argument is that because you have so many breeding pairs and future breeding pairs, you can argue that they are a source of income for you. they are not pets (of course they are to you but they wont understand that) they are a business. and of course your going to protect your assests by making sure none can get out and attack the old lady (if only though). good lcuk mate, it sounds like you have more of a leg to stand on than they do.


----------



## slither (Apr 29, 2007)

thank alot gous u all have been awesome basically all of your posts are valid money is not an issue i can get good legal advive as u all say im not ecactly breaking any laws as such so they can go blow them selves they will probably just try and intimidate me and chuck there weight and power around also as it is a comitte u would think that all the body corp would have to vote against me and so far its just one of them


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 29, 2007)

id just sell up and move.
I seriously dont know why anyone would want to live in a body corperate situation anyway.
Just sell up and buy your own complete property, then you can do anything you like inside or out.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, regardless of what occurs in the meeting - what are they going to do about it?

Civil/Tenancy law is not my forte, I do however have experience with Criminal Law and it is well and truly outside the realms of legality for them to enter your premises let alone remove anything from it, and they will definately be aware of this...

I wouldn't concern yourself overly with the outcome (besides the frustration of people's ignorance) as has been pointed out they really have no legal standpoint to base this decision on and as such will have no way of proceeding further if you simply refuse...by all means, be calm, polite and base your argument on facts, if at the end they still come to such an absurd conclusion - tell them where to shove their decision...


----------



## slither (Apr 29, 2007)

its not just about that true blue its about the point that they are complete ass holes and they shouldnt be able to get away with this and force people out of there holmes u should be able to choose to move on ure account not be forced out


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah i know where your comming from, but thats typical of body corperates, theres always something that you cant do for what ever reason, thats why i would NEVER live in one.
Ive known a number of people over the years that have rented and owned properties governed by body corperates and all have had some sort of hassle at one time or another.
Trust me once you own your property completely without any boby corperate involved, you will wonder why you ever brought there in the first place.


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 29, 2007)

See what their argument is, or if they even have one and then get legal advise if you need to. I don't see an other option.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 29, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Well, regardless of what occurs in the meeting - what are they going to do about it?
> 
> Civil/Tenancy law is not my forte, I do however have experience with Criminal Law and it is well and truly outside the realms of legality for them to enter your premises let alone remove anything from it, and they will definately be aware of this...
> 
> I wouldn't concern yourself overly with the outcome (besides the frustration of people's ignorance) as has been pointed out they really have no legal standpoint to base this decision on and as such will have no way of proceeding further if you simply refuse...by all means, be calm, polite and base your argument on facts, if at the end they still come to such an absurd conclusion - tell them where to shove their decision...


 

Part of the probelm is that all these people are still going to be neighbours. I know how unpleasant it is to have one neighbour making trouble because they are snake haters. I can't imagine living in a comples where everyone was out to get me because I keep reptiles.


----------



## slither (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah mate thats true i just guess i never thought id come across this problem ive had snakes for 4 years and had snakes in this house for 2 years and never had a problem all it took was one old lady if worse comes to worse adam said he would take em until i can get a new place somwhow i think i have a pretty powerful arguement but at the end of the day i just dont know whats guna happen i dont even know how this lady found out as i am very cautious i dont go running aroung with them or anything


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 29, 2007)

call a current affair or today tonight
good luck hope you win


----------



## slither (Apr 29, 2007)

hey chloe lets hope that it doesnt get that far lol


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Apr 29, 2007)

Slither, if I were you I would invite the old bag and the guy around and be nice as pie. Tea, biscuits get some of your really small pythons out and explain, be the best host and most polite young man in town. You might avoid yourself a lot of hassel and make her look like an idiot for going behind your back. If not you look good for not reacting in a bed way but positively trying to rectify the situation.
Good luck and remember she is probably an uneducated old bat who thinks that everything she cant control is out to get her.
SL


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2007)

Old ladies in the street are always nosy pests - and stubborn as mules...I don't like your chances or turning her to your way of thinking but you may have a decent chance with some of the board members - at your meeting let them know they are welcome to come and check out your setup and see your snakes etc...


----------



## urodacus_au (Apr 29, 2007)

Stick to your guns, ultimately even if the decision doesnt go in your favour, what can they do? Tell them you sold all the snakes or if your anything like me, tell them you bought more and they can jam it. Legally there is very little they can do.

Rest assured in the fact that she will die before you.
Jordan


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 29, 2007)

*what you must do is have a wittness with you on monday a must, so you have someone to back you up and thay must be carm too ,cheers all the best you will be right, keep carm don,t let them bait you*


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 29, 2007)

newbie said:


> Slither,
> I am a Body Corporate Manager, if you like you could send me a copy of the relevant by-laws, and I can help you blow holes in their argument. I am fairly confident from what you have written here, they do not have a leg to stand on



hey slither 
maybe you should talk to Newbie and see if you can learn any of the in's and out's with Body corp seing he said he's like to help and he is a body corp manager.

I think this hole situation is crap and I am sure they have no right to remove any protected animals from your property its ilegal and if you were to take a scaily friend with you to the meeting frind out if its ok to do that from Parks and wildlife first, maybe you might be able to get someone from them to come with you for proof and there point of keeping reptiles. I don't know but stick with it and don't give in your in the right and that old hag is just like everyone these days, she just has no life and lives to make everyone else unhappy because she is. how long has she been living there? 

inside your place is only your business and no one else you own it and everything inside it, not her and most defenitly not body corp.

good luck mate 

Jody


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 29, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> Slither, if I were you I would invite the old bag and the guy around and be nice as pie. Tea, biscuits .



Maybe he should make it some of those 'special' cookies!!  (she may forget what she was complaining about.)

Seriously good luck with it, i don't know how you will go with it but i would be putting up a fight.
There was a recent case here in Sydney where strata got involved with people smoking in the unit they owned.The people who owned the unit above complained about the smell.
There windows were sealed and airconditioning installed, but still the people complained.
The result was the smokers had to move out of their own home!!!

Or perhaps dig up some dirt on the old girl.


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 29, 2007)

If you own that house and there are no laws from the council restricting what you keep, then that old prune's got no say in it at all!!!
Just because she doesnt like somethin that you own doesnt meen that you have to giv it up.....
Remember you have just as many rights as she does.....just cos she's old and stubborn, doesnt mean she has more power then you!!!!
If you have to giv your snkes up that is bloody rediculous......that just annoys the hell outta me, and all I ca do is sympathise cos its not just an animal or a hobby...its a pet, just like a dog and a cat, and if you have to giv em up cos she thinks shes in danger, when in fact theyre less harmless then a dog......its just pathetic...

Good Luck Mate!!!!


----------



## cement (Apr 29, 2007)

One thing I would ask her is, How did she find out?
If you don't take em outside and show em off to neighbours etc.......


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

My body corporate told me that as long as it lives in a cage its allowed.

its not like u have venemous snakes or anything so tell the old bat to stop her whining.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 30, 2007)

Good luck with the Body Corporate today slither.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 30, 2007)

GOOD LUCK, let us know as soon as you get out of that meeting, i'm hanging on the edge of my seat


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 30, 2007)

So any news?? How did you go?


----------



## cmclean (Apr 30, 2007)

Good luck today Slither. I hope you stay focussed and defiant.. Don't let them push you around. We all wish you the best.


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

hey guys how are you all i was on the phone to my lawyer and they have said a phone call to me to say i have to meet with them the body corp is un suficcient i have to have this complaint in writing and also the body corp has to send me a letter reguesting me to meet with them and show me that they received the complaint in writing also so until this happens they have absolutely nothing and i have received none of these


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 30, 2007)

thats good to here so in other words you don't need to go to this meeting at all till they supply proper proof.

laws are on your side good do.


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah pythons rule basically its all coming down to the fact that they hate snakes but until they have done it by the laws and sent this all to me in riting i dont have to do anything no matter how much they say i have to go in i dont they arent above the law at all


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats one step forward slither!! I don't see how they have any right to take your herps away from you. I'm also a body corp committe member and when it comes to the laws that bind a complex they are reasonably flexible. They can't actually enforce anything without the written complaint and requests as previously stated and the law is on your side anyway as you've done no wrong technically.
Good Luck anyway and just stay calm... beat them at their own game by using your lawyer and you'll come out of this ok... she'll be the one with egg on her face!!!
I can't stand people who are uneducated about reptiles and think they can pass judgment on something they know NOTHING about!!! My biggest pet peeves!!!
Don't go jumping the gun by selling your animals, I know I couldn't do it and they'd have to take me out before I'd give mine up!
I'm lucky that I'm chairman of our body corp as I own my townhouse and I own herps but our neighbours have been made aware of their environment and have interacted with them and we've given them an understanding on how harmless they are etc etc! Most of them are intrigued by them rather than scared!
Keep up the fight mate and you've got the 150% support of everyone here behind you!!!!
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## tooben (Apr 30, 2007)

take one to the meeting with ya see how long she lives for as she scared to death of them. tell them its the only one ya got. if there that scared the meeting wont last long. oh and call ya snake kitty or something and when ya go in say this is kitty. but mate i really hope everything turns out ok for ya


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah i have never taken them around the complex either i have always been very carefull so how this lady even knew is still a mystery and unfortunately they wont tell me who she is or what unit she is from


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

offer tto have the meeting @ your place so they can see their all locked away and not nasty.


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

i wont have to sell my reptiles as adam has offered to take them if it comes to that which i dont think it will now he will house em for me until i can sort out somthing great guy thanks adam


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah chris was guna suggest that il just keem them away from my male teen foot olive lol as he will kill anything that moves and some things that dont move lol


----------



## tooben (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds like an old hag i really hate how people carry on i bet she wouldnt even listen to ya if ya tried to teach her about them. you know what people think like a dead snake is a good snake. people just think the worst about them.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

slither said:


> yeah chris was guna suggest that il just keem them away from my male teen foot olive lol as he will kill anything that moves and some things that dont move lol



yeah, he mightnt be the best for introducing them to,..!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 30, 2007)

What you need to consider is whether NOT attending the meeting is how you want to go, obviously your solicitor would be the best person to speak to but you have to consider that by not attending at what is legally only an informal request you may just put more of the committee off side...

By attending and making them aware that you chose to attend, despite not being legally obliged, and attempting to resolve the issue it may make the process smoother - and as a number of people have pointed out, if they rule against you tell them to stick it 

As far as I see it you can't really lose - it is all a matter of how you win, in agreement with the board or in defiance...


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

even though i have half a mind to intruduce the old hag to him im sure he would eat her ass lol


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah asian that a really good point didnt think of it that way


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 30, 2007)

So did you advise them re your rights, and that you weren't going to the meeting until everything was in writing?? Cheryl


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

thats what i have done yes cheryl i at least want to see this complaint in writing for all i know it may not have been made as they said it was


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

they might just think i have snakes and not like them so they want them out cause as i said before i dont really see how this lasy could know


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, that's good. So keep us posted on any further developments eh?


----------



## Aslan (Apr 30, 2007)

slither said:


> yeah asian that a really good point didnt think of it that way


 
...a matter for yourself and your solicitor to discuss...

...There is no harm in being civil and agreeable to begin with, attend, invite them to come and check out your setup and your snakes, explain how long you have kept them, explain that you have never had an escapee, offer them the opportunity to ask you any questions they like, even handle the more placid ones...

...if none of that works then just point blank refuse to comply...

Make sure you keep us all updated as we are all very interested to see how this plays out (kinda like Big Brother but with more interest) 

Simon


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd make sure that you put your objection and your reasons why into writing yourself so that you have copies of everything that is going on and why you are not attending the meeting. Just a thought


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah guys dont worry i will fill u all in as this unfolds step by step


----------



## tooben (Apr 30, 2007)

i hate big brother yuck cant stand the show but what can i do i live in a house with 5 females. thats why i like the computer so much


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah vixen i have got everything all filed up have done ever sinse this first went down


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 30, 2007)

Push the old cow down a flight of stairs...


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

and feed her twitching corpse to that 10 foot Olive,,...


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

lol dont wana face murder charges too haha


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 30, 2007)

tooben said:


> i hate big brother yuck cant stand the show but what can i do i live in a house with 5 females. thats why i like the computer so much


 
AND you live in West Wyalong!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Aslan (Apr 30, 2007)

militant_vixen said:


> I'd make sure that you put your objection and your reasons why into writing yourself so that you have copies of everything that is going on and why you are not attending the meeting. Just a thought


 
That is a very intelligent point, and a must (good to see you are already filing it all) but I would put together a formal letter outlining all of your objections - again be aware of the tone of the letter so as not to put them off side when it's not yet necessary - and then hand that to them at the beginning of your meeting...


----------



## slither (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah mate will do everything is worth a shot


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2007)

cris said:


> Complain to the body corp that the stupid old hag is ugly and your scared of her
> Personally i would seek legal advice if i was in your position. Apart from that just explain how they are much safer than dogs and that they cant escape etc. and that they cant legally remove them as they are protected animals and they arnt authorized to move them.



Good points Cris...especially the first bit :lol:

The thing that really bothers me is this no pets crap! Snakes are not cats or dogs, they don't ruin property, drop hair, smell, bark, meow, chirp blah blah blah..... I bet there is not one complaint ever made about someone keeping a fish in their rental premises! The worst bit is it's a loophole they can use against you- it's very unfair!

My advice is simple, mug the granny and use her flat for keeping more snakes - simple!  :twisted:


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 30, 2007)

i would go to the meeting , but make sure they are aware that you are only there to keep things civil , and you are also aware you legally do not need to be there .
That way you will keep people on side , and also aware you know your rights


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2007)

morgs202 said:


> Push the old cow down a flight of stairs...





Chris1 said:


> and feed her twitching corpse to that 10 foot Olive,,...



Opps...I just read those two points...that's what I was thinking along the lines of also


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 30, 2007)

ok i am hooked on this thread, let us know every minute detail.
My real estate agent (i'm renting) wont come by unless someone is in the house cos of my two snakes. Which is hilarious as they are both currently under 50cm :-| and locked firmly away at all times (because i have two cats) isn't it strange what fear of the unknown does to people =)


----------



## sammyj (Apr 30, 2007)

they cant TAKE them

chill


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 30, 2007)

* GO BUY A SMALL DOG NOW it teach them to keep their mouth shut*


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 30, 2007)

Just keep us all updated on what is happening ok?


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Current Affair*

Contact one of the Current Affair shows ans see if they are willing to do a story on Body Corp Bully's. Might be good PR for the reptile world.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 30, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Contact one of the Current Affair shows ans see if they are willing to do a story on Body Corp Bully's. Might be good PR for the reptile world.


 
i agree wit shamous get everyone involved, it will help all others out there suffering from bodycorp


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 30, 2007)

Somthing makes me think that the acurrant affair shows wont be interested in a story about a snake keeper. They might actually take the opposite side and it could back fire.


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 30, 2007)

you could give it a shot.....If he gets them out and says the right things . he should be fine
and besides that what those show are about proven ppl wrong and bein the first to change somethin.....somehow


----------



## Maxx (Apr 30, 2007)

Well it did state what animals are allowed and what isnt. so technically they do have the authority to have the animals removed.. but not without due process. They need the permits and then get someone in to remove them.

It really does suck when people are so narrow minded about what they dont know.

Id buy the yappiest noisy dog i could find and annoy the life out of the old lady..


----------



## bubba (Apr 30, 2007)

i have a house inspection tomorrow but im lucky that my rental manager person likes snakes, she thinks ive only got 1 though, not 5..lol

good luck slither


----------



## Meechee (May 1, 2007)

Offer still stands mate, if you need any help in the future I would be only too happy to help.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 1, 2007)

I agree with Aslan... most people will react initially with fear when it comes to snakes - but I've been around a long time and know that if you present your case and your animals in a positive way - almost everybody comes around to being more curious and interested than afraid.

This may not be the case with the person who has made the complaint in the first place, but that may not matter if you can swing the other members of your body corporate onto your side. Present an agreeable front, invite them to see your animals and setups (make sure thay are ABSOLUTELY spotless and well presented), and just be firm but pleasant. As soon as you become aggressive, you're on the way to losing the battle, and it gives them another reason to poke sticks at you. YOU need to take conrol of the situation, and retain it. If they actually like you as a person, you're probably more than half way there.

This is a serious and stressful situation with the potential for a very long-term ongoing problem, and there have been a lot of silly and unhelpful comments. You may not feel too much like it atm, but keeping the communication lines pleasant and open will achieve far more than becoming aggressive/defensive.

Are there any othe reasons that may suggest the body corporate has a problem with you living there? - Noise, mess, unruly behaviour? Just asking so you are sure the slate is pretty clean...

Good luck, Jamie.


----------



## slither (May 1, 2007)

hey jamie great points absolutely not i have never done anything in the 2 years of being here to give them any reason to not like me apart from me being a young guy with piercings and them all being old thats about it


----------



## JasonL (May 1, 2007)

Take a snake to the meeting, at least it should make it easier to work out who the complainee is.


----------



## Herc (May 1, 2007)

Slither, this i just my personal feeling, but I would not ever invite any of them in to see/meet the reptiles and see your set up. Just keep in mind the amount of reptile theft that has been occuring. you don't really know these people or the people they may associate with. they don't have a legal leg to stand on. they can not enter your home to remove your animals. I would be indicating to them that if (depending on how the meeting goes) any such further harrassment continues that you will be force to take legal action (including a restraining order against the complainant) under the law you have a right to face your accuser, so they will at some point be required to name the complainant. what you do inside your home is only your business as long as it is not any illegal activity and does not change the physical structure of the complex.
I would also voice record any and all meetings, just make sure you state that this is what you are doing, showing everyone in the room the recording device, you do not need their permission if you do it this way as anyone with an objection is free to leave the meeting.
if you have not admitted to keeping reptiles, it is purely hear say and you are not required to tell them if you do or do not have any.
just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## dragon_tail (May 1, 2007)

great advice, i dealt with body corps constantly when i was in the apartment industry, legally they have authority to kick you out on whatever grounds they like, providing a majority vote in MOST situations, this is your problem! so be VERY nice, and take your peircings out for the meeting!


----------



## sammyj (May 2, 2007)

how is it legal that they can kick you out on whatever grounds they want, so long as the majority of them vote?

that is so stupid

seeing as he is living around heaps of old people, do you suppose that they could 'vote' him out if he was living with his girlfriend.... because they arent married... and old people arent into that.... is that what you think?

because that is pretty much what this situation is like. the snakes dont affect anybody, they just arent popular.


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2007)

Well I vote you throw one of the snakes on that old lady as she reaches the top of the stairs - problem solved  :twisted:


----------



## xwgtho99 (May 2, 2007)

If i was in your situation and had to get rid of all my snake's because of some old bag complaining and if i did everything in my power to keep them there with with no luck at all, i'd just sell up and move somewhere else because at the end of the day you dont get attached to a house but you do get attached to your pets.

I read somewhere in one of you replies that you said that the body corp have full control of all the grounds, well that may be the case, but if you own the house what control do they have within your four walls???? (ABSOULUTELY NOTHING) because you own that space. Just tell em to go jump.

But i you get to the point where you cant do anything i'd seriously consider moving before i got rid of any of my snakes.


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

If I was u id go with the being nice strategy, and not get nasty until u know they r going to turn on you. That being said i would still keep all information about the proceedings recorded.


----------



## slither (May 2, 2007)

hey guys just thought id tell you all i received the letter yesterday from the body corp we have arranged a meeting in two weeks but they didnt threaten me with any stuff so this may not be as bad as it seems time will tell


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2007)

Well when you face them all together in the room with the quivering granny clutching her heart and pouring out her ridiculous, uneducated rant, and things are starting to look bad for you, tell them straight out that you have Gerontophobia, the fear of old people and it’s taking its toll on your health – there was nothing mentioned in the body corporate letter prior to you taking up residency about frail old people living in the establishment!! :twisted: It's a shot in the dark, but it's worth a go  (Jeez I'm full of great advice!! )


----------



## zard (May 2, 2007)

slither said:


> hey guys just thought id tell you all i received the letter yesterday from the body corp we have arranged a meeting in two weeks but they didnt threaten me with any stuff so this may not be as bad as it seems time will tell



i hope this all turns out for you.
i think the old ladies fears are born from the unknown, maybe a bit of education, engaging them in conversations and explaining that as much as they dont want your snakes to escape and eat their little dog or cat you dont want it to escape because you like it as much as they like their animals.. also you may need to explain they the snakes are non venomous and of no threat to them.
if there is anything we can do to help out rather than you loosing your collection let us know


----------



## slither (May 2, 2007)

hey guys adam who lives only minutes from me has said we will help me and take them until i sort somthing out if it comes to that so i shouldnt have to sell any if i do maybe one or two which im thinkin of sellin anyways a pair of yearling coastals for 400 great markings feeding on adult mice but only want local buyers


----------



## Aslan (May 2, 2007)

*Herc* - I disagree strongly with a lot of your points, there is absolutely no grounds for an AVO as there is no harassment, the old lady has made a complaint to the body corporate...and has every right to complain about whatever she likes, she hasn't harassed Slither in any way...

...also, recording the voices of the committee members without their express permission is technically legal, however being in possession of a recording is a breach of the Listening Devices Act and is ILLEGAL, as is playing the recording in the presence of anyone but those present during it's recording...(that is the law in NSW anyway)...

...also think that immediately taking the defensive as you seem to be describing is a good way to escalate the matter before it gets anywhere near that level...

...I will also remind everyone that taking the snakes to the meeting (unless held at Slither's residence) will be a breach of licence conditions - breaking the restrictions placed upon you as a reptile keeper is probably a bad way to impress the committee, and making them aware of the restrictions and your willingness to abide by them may be another point to help resolve the situation...


----------



## Adam (May 2, 2007)

Yeah mate my offer still stands too. Good luck with everything, I hope it all works out well for you and your herps. I have seen them all and I think they are kept in excellent conditions, the enclosures are well and truely big enough as well as secure, you should be proud of them. I will help anyway I can so you can keep them, keep all of us updated mate.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 2, 2007)

I would listen to Aslan... sounds like he might know a thing or two...


----------



## Aslan (May 2, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> I would listen to Aslan... sounds like he might know a thing or two...


 
'a thing or two' is just about all I know...just ask anyone who knows me


----------



## WeLovePythons (May 2, 2007)

Hey Slither. Just wanted to let you know that the offer still stands as well mate


----------



## shamous1 (May 2, 2007)

*Lol*



Aslan said:


> 'a thing or two' is just about all I know...just ask anyone who knows me



The laws are pretty much the same here in Vic. You know your legal stuff Aslan


----------



## slither (May 3, 2007)

thanks again guys i have just sent off all my arguements and points to the body corp comitte so now just have to wait to hear back from them a very nervous time damn it


----------



## Tsidasa (May 3, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## slither (May 3, 2007)

thanks tsidasa i will need it


----------



## slither (May 11, 2007)

hey guys just thought id tell you incase u all thought i had forgotten i am still waiting to meet with the body corp got the call last week but heard nothing sinse then so who knows maybe they just dont care anymore lol


----------



## sxc_celly (May 11, 2007)

Hay Slith, lets hope so hey! Let me know how it goes for you


----------



## Chris1 (May 11, 2007)

maybe they thought you'd just agree and give em up without a fight,...


----------



## sxc_celly (May 11, 2007)

Lol, not likely. boy were they wrong!


----------



## militant_vixen (May 11, 2007)

Any update on this as of yet?


----------



## Rennie (May 11, 2007)

militant_vixen said:


> Any update on this as of yet?



Try reading, he just did give us an update today!



slither said:


> hey guys just thought id tell you incase u all thought i had forgotten i am still waiting to meet with the body corp got the call last week but heard nothing sinse then so who knows maybe they just dont care anymore lol


----------



## sammyj (May 12, 2007)

gets a little fiesty on here sometimes


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 12, 2007)

Good luck mate got my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## krusty (May 12, 2007)

sorry to here about whats going on,hope all works out for you.


----------



## andrew_555 (May 13, 2007)

buddy, i live in a similar complex and have been in a similar situation. There are certain requirements that they need to fulfill. For example, as you are the owner, the executive committee have to notify the body corporate company (that is, the managing agents) and they need to, in response notify you of an infringement. Which takes a while. Then, if you choose to, you can ask to call a special general meeting of the body corporate and organise to vote on the issue. Many people will not be able to attend this meeting, so it is best to do as i did and organise to become other owner's proxy votes. Then you can essentially change the charter of the body corporate for your unit (which i assume is under strata title).

Time for the bottom line here. The body corporate has rights, those are to enforce the rules of the block. Those rules do not extend to entering your apartment and removing your property, all they can really do in a situation such as this is issue a fine. Now, as for the argument that you can put forward:

I would suggest that you take to position of the "peaceful enjoyment" article which is present in most body corporates. You can suggest that your posession of these animals affects no one other than yourself, the thinking behind the rule of one domestic animal is that the cat lady might screw up the entire block, or that dogs bark etc.

I have, as the chairperson of the executive of my body corporate, had licenced reptiles (no number limit) added to the pets list for both blocks that i have a unit in.

If worst comes to worst, you could argue that it is part of your business, study or even companion animals (that last one is a little rough, but i've heard it done for multiple dogs with unscrupulous GPs).

Good luck buddy.


----------



## slither (May 14, 2007)

hey guys still no word on anything yet so im still waiting i think they have forgotten haha just guna keep quiet and wait on there call


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 14, 2007)

My suggestion would be not to upset anyone by being too heavy with what you want.

I am about to face the same situation, my body corporate wants to change the By-Law stating that NO animals can be kept on the premises. I will be attending the meeting to vote on this. I own my place and have been there a year without a problem.

I spoke to the managing agent at my place and they can't reasonably deny you permission to keep pets. If your pets were noisy or smelly or caused some other problem that would give cause but I know herps don't cause any of those problems. If some old lady is scared that is not a reaasonable casue for denial, especially given she has just found out and there have been no problems before. If she is a renter, tell her to move.

By showing that your animals are kept very securely and that there is nothing to worry about you should be able to keep at least some of them. Best bet is to not tell them how many you have but don't lie to them, that will come back to haunt you later.

What ever you do be nice. you want to keep those that make the decision on side. Next best thing is to get on the body corporate, get some residents on side and then change the rule.


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 14, 2007)

I dream of keeping olives, you have a fantastic collection. Assuming all goes well with the nasties on monday (i've got my fingers crossed for you - i'd probably just put them all in her bed and hope she died of a heart attack... no not really... but maybe...) I'd love some of your olive's little ones - when they hatch - especially if you live on the goldie - i'm in brisbane. Also, the fact that you live on the goldie might have something to do with it - they're a bit tight *** there.. Again, good luck..


----------



## Aslan (Jun 1, 2007)

....Ummmm, what was the result?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2007)

The old lady mysteriously fell down a flight of steps  The end.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 1, 2007)

Or someone bought her a snake and she called it Monty and then mysteriously disappeared when moose went over...


----------



## slither (Jun 1, 2007)

hey guys sorry about the slow replys just been really full on lately had my final meeting they have allowed me to keep a few of my snakes now and are considering the rest i had a pretty good case it went fairly well so more than likely i will be able to keep em all fingers crossed


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 1, 2007)

NOTHING A COUPLE HUNDREDS BUCKS WON'T FIX WITH THE OLD HAG!!!!

Am with Trueblue on this, sell up and buy your own place, body corps are full of **** no matter what you do!


----------



## slither (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah mate i wish lol


----------



## Aslan (Jun 1, 2007)

slither said:


> hey guys sorry about the slow replys just been really full on lately had my final meeting they have allowed me to keep a few of my snakes now and are considering the rest i had a pretty good case it went fairly well so more than likely i will be able to keep em all fingers crossed


 

...that's it? COME ON!!! More details...you can't leave us hanging like that after so long


----------



## slither (Jun 2, 2007)

mate i know how u feel but thats all i know i have to wait 6 weeks or some **** on the final decission its illing me they keep sayin another week here and another week there im so over it


----------



## eladidare (Jun 2, 2007)

thats rubbish mate, im feelin for ya hey... hope they pull their fingers out and tell you some good news!!!
all the best mate
Ryan


----------



## sxc_celly (Jun 2, 2007)

Keep us updated wont u Slither. Good Luck


----------



## slither (Jun 30, 2007)

hey guys sorry to keep u all waiting been really busy basically the body corp have told me to remove the snakes but dont seem to care as long as no more complaints are made i should be ok still looking to move though thats for sure and hows this the old lady that made the complaint passed away yesterday


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Funeral*



slither said:


> hey guys sorry to keep u all waiting been really busy basically the body corp have told me to remove the snakes but dont seem to care as long as no more complaints are made i should be ok still looking to move though thats for sure and hows this the old lady that made the complaint passed away yesterday



Will you be going to the funeral?:shock:


----------



## slither (Jun 30, 2007)

i wouldnt know the details i never new her


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 30, 2007)

snake bite???


----------



## slither (Jun 30, 2007)

no she died of a heart attack so ive heard


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 30, 2007)

snake fright


----------



## GTR-90D (Jul 1, 2007)

A snake bit her in her sleep. 

I live in a Strata run building too and I hope I dont get in this situation. Body corporate states that no pets allowed unless voted by the executive committee

All you have to do it flash your license say I have the right to keep your PETS. 
State:
They are not wild caught. Hand raised from birth
Flash your license.
Tell them the requirements for keep these pets require conditions from NPWS. Start blabbing about professional built cages with heavy duty locks. Say every year an officer comes to your premises to check on your arrangements. Also add that if not satisfactory then they will take away your license and THEY (having the power) will confiscate your pets.

I think its a matter of misunderstanding REPTILES and their ignorance towards them. You will need to try to ease there mind. 

Shoot a line by saying I am a reptile rescue Samaritan that you help rear sick snakes back to health that have been neglected.

Say you would love to have a pet dog and add by saying in an apartment dogs bark and defecate 2-3 times a day they urinate everywhere thats why you need a proper backyard. Snakes on the other hand----quiet they dont move much they defecate onces every 2months or so harmless and does not leave its cages unless cleaning.

Adding to that. As an owner they cannot force into you place you own it, it is not common property.

Thats my 2 cent worth

Hope that helps


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 1, 2007)

To most realestate agents snakes are in the same category as fish, as they are enclosed. And no one expects fish to go on a lease as pets.

After all you dont have anything venemous or dangerous. I believe you have a leg to stand on if you want to challenge them.
Good luck
And if i were her i would be more fearful of someone breaking in and robbing me than some snakes in enclosures. Some old people just love to complain about complaining.


----------



## bitey (Jul 1, 2007)

i hope that when you go to the body corporate on monday you enter a room full of fellow herpers because that would devestate me if someone told me that i had to get rid of my pets. good luck mate


----------



## yommy (Jul 1, 2007)

slither said:


> no she died of a heart attack so ive heard



you didn't slip one under the door did you 

sad someone died but atleast you shouldn't have anymore complaints. 
I'd get onto the body corporate board now and change some of the rules.


----------



## slither (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah its not funny at all but i just found it a little ironic i guess karma came back to her i was even invited over to the house by her husband for a bbq and drinks but so was the rest of the complex lol im thinking even the body corp comitte dont care to much as they havent called or fallowed up or anything sinse they asked me to get rid of them no time limit no mention of an inspection or anything


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 1, 2007)

good to hear mate!


----------



## Aslan (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, good to hear it has worked out alright...


----------



## slither (Sep 2, 2007)

hey guys well havent posted ina while but another complaint was made about my keeping of snakes so after weeks and weeks of back and forth letters and phone calls i agreed to an ispection a mate of mine was kind enough to keep all my lager snakes for a as long as i need so i bagged all the smaller ones up for the inspection the went through my entire house saw that it was clear and said thats it so im happy now just cant risk any more complaints


----------



## bitey (Sep 2, 2007)

good stuff slither i had to do the same last week the hardest things to hide were the enclosuers did it well though


----------



## slither (Sep 2, 2007)

hey mate yeah i didnt have to hide those aye just said look i make them myself im keeping them so i can get snakes again when i sell and move they didnt say a word


----------



## bitey (Sep 2, 2007)

lol suckers


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 3, 2007)

its funny ur having so many problems, i hosted the strata meeting this year and of the 13 people who turned up everyone was interested and no one had a problem with it.

i even took Loki out so the people who wanted to hold him could.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 3, 2007)

*Slither* - Terrible to hear this debacle is still going on...I thought you had resolved the issues last time 'round. It's a shame...


----------



## pugsly (Sep 3, 2007)

They can't come into your premises, not without a warrant or your permission.


----------



## ozianimals (Sep 3, 2007)

In todays society I would consider all reptiles as being domestic (not domesticated) as we have built our domeciles on their homes in the first place. As Steve Irwin became popular so has herptology. Therefore how many people have to own an animal before it is considered domestic, such as a bullterrior (which attack childeren) or tom cat (that kills all our native birds etc.). Another point for others in this situation is that we only have 1 native dog and you need a lic. to keep them in NSW (dingo). Yet all animals we keep under a reptile lic will only be australian native animals, unless you have an exotic or zooalogical lic.
If anyone replies that there are not enough people who consider them as pets then direct them to this site and any other herp sites you know and I am sure they will see that there are just as many people in to herps as there are any other animals.....


----------



## Real Life Wildlife (Sep 3, 2007)

They say that the species of animal has to go through a thousand generations before it can be domesticated!


----------



## Bourbs (Sep 3, 2007)

... As far as making you remove the snakes, don't they have an obligation to prove that the snakes pose a risk to other residents before they can make you remove them? To be honest this sounds like your body corp are on a powertrip. I would be fighting this all the way just on principal.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Exactly*



Bourbs said:


> ... As far as making you remove the snakes, don't they have an obligation to prove that the snakes pose a risk to other residents before they can make you remove them? To be honest this sounds like your body corp are on a powertrip. I would be fighting this all the way just on principal.


The onus "by law" is on the body corp to prove that your animals pose a danger to anyone in the immediate vacinity.

If you are renting then they can pull the "No pets clause". If you own it they have to prove that the danger exists.


----------



## Bourbs (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Shamous - was pretty sure that was the legal standing on it.. same kinda thing applies if you get arrested  onus is on them to prove you did it, not on you to prove you didn't 

And does anyone in the complex have a pomeranian? If they do make a complaint about it - it can inflict more damage than your snakes can, and you can guarantee that they won't make them get rid of it and then you can use that as your argument if it comes up again


----------



## petzoo (Sep 3, 2007)

if they try it go to A Current Affair or today tonight or somethin......because they cannot do that seriously!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 3, 2007)

Dude, crap that totally sucks!


----------



## Lozza (Sep 3, 2007)

bummer that sucks

if you took it to a current affair theyd probably turn it around to make you and your snakes look evil  and the poor poor residents live in fear of their lives from the evil snake man 
LOL - would make a better story for them


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2007)

thats crap, fingers crossed for ya!
hope everything goes well


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

glad the old lady died,she sucked


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 3, 2007)

PiMp said:


> glad the old lady died,she sucked


 
lol


----------



## cmclean (Sep 4, 2007)

Kevin, keep on hanging in there. You have been battling this for a while. but if you succeed you could end up being a good case for anyone is in a similar situation. 

Snake pimp,, are seem like a nasty little fellow. Glad someone is dead is not a nice thing to say about anyone, even an enemy... I have noted a fair few posts you have written. If you can't say anything nice, dont say ANYTHING! She may have been difficult for Kevin, and may have been a cranky old thing, but she is someone's mother, remember that.. YOu have one too!

As said before, you must a be young, very young!


----------



## Dant (Sep 4, 2007)

seek legal advice , but they cant come in and remove them as they are protected and registered to you through your licence , you mentioned that you own your house ,so how can they have full control over what you do in your home?
sorry bud but that sucks !!!!!
i wouldnt take that garbage fight with all that you have got ,
take one next door, with any luck the old bat will pack up and leave you alone ha ha ha .


----------

